# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  Fate/Stay Night: Unlimited Blade Works by Ufotable 2nd season out

## HI5

Just a heads up that second season of UBW by ufotable is already coming out in case someone forgot to start watching after break :P

And a PV of 2nd season for a quick recap  :Big Grin:

----------


## RedStrat

Can't wait to start ufotable's adaptations... They look amazing. I just started the Fate/stay night visual novel recently, thought I'd go through at least the fate route since studio deen's adaptation of it was apparently pretty bad so there's no good way to watch it in anime.

----------


## HI5

> Can't wait to start ufotable's adaptations... They look amazing. I just started the Fate/stay night visual novel recently, thought I'd go through at least the fate route since studio deen's adaptation of it was apparently pretty bad so there's no good way to watch it in anime.


Actually, now after watching over half of ufotable's version, I'm not so sure you will be pleased with the result if you're coming from VN... I mean, studio den's adaptation was pretty badly done, but at least it was close to the original, ufotable's version however... meh, they did made some of the fights look good, but that's about it. 
If you haven't played VN / "studied" lore you won't understand a lot of what's going on either + they went full seinen with it - basically trying to attract teenage audience by throwing in some really forced and uncomfortable scenes, like fake-ass smiles, cheap flirting, try-hard to look cute scenes when girls are eating / drinking something etc... it can really hurt your balls while watching it (and if you don't have a pair, it's guaranteed that they will grow just so they can hurt).

I'm honestly not sure what or why went wrong, after all ufotable was known for "doing it right", but guess they just went for the cash this time... Hopefully Heaven's Feel (movie) adaptation will be done the way it should be done.

Well, still hope you will have fun watching it, if you're under 21 then you shouldn't be noticing these thing's so much or at least they shouldn't bother you as much  :Smile:

----------


## RedStrat

> Actually, now after watching over half of ufotable's version, I'm not so sure you will be pleased with the result if you're coming from VN... I mean, studio den's adaptation was pretty badly done, but at least it was close to the original, ufotable's version however... meh, they did made some of the fights look good, but that's about it.


Well the main reason I avoided watching the 2006 F/sn was because apparently they tried to incorporate parts from the other routes too, therefore spoiling them... I'll probably end up watching it after I've read/seen everything. Let's not even talk about Deen's UBW movie, I mean... Even without knowing the story I can guess that compressing a 20 hour story in a 2hour long movie can't be good for someone who is not familiar with the original material.
Yeah I read that ufotable's UBW wasn't perfect but I guess it should still be enjoyable. Fate/Zero is alright though isn't it?




> If you haven't played VN / "studied" lore you won't understand a lot of what's going on either


Yeah that's actually one of the reasons I wanted to start with the VN, because without it (or deen's F/sn) you're pretty much thrown into this world without knowing a thing about how anything works, I think?




> Well, still hope you will have fun watching it, if you're under 21 then you shouldn't be noticing these thing's so much or at least they shouldn't bother you as much


Well, shit. I guess I should watch it before monday then haha  :Smile:  Probably not happening though.


This is what I read as I wanted to get into the Fate world but didn't know where to start. seriesfaq-fate - anime
Still not sure whether I'll do the master's or the king's order.

----------


## HI5

> Well the main reason I avoided watching the 2006 F/sn was because apparently they tried to incorporate parts from the other routes too, therefore spoiling them... I'll probably end up watching it after I've read/seen everything. Let's not even talk about Deen's UBW movie, I mean... Even without knowing the story I can guess that compressing a 20 hour story in a 2hour long movie can't be good for someone who is not familiar with the original material.
> Yeah I read that ufotable's UBW wasn't perfect but I guess it should still be enjoyable. Fate/Zero is alright though isn't it?


Haven't noticed any parts from other routes in deen's FSN (would be kinda hard to do that tbh, all 3 are completely different in second half, and even if they mixed something in first part - it would hardly matter anyways xd).

And yeah, deen's UBW was kinda like something to watch once you've already seen FSN, it wasn't THAT bad tho, at least it wasn't as bad looking as FSN, tho one of last scenes when they reveal(?) Archer's identity was cringy as hell (guess it's not a huge spoiler to say that, as long as I'll keep mouth shut on what heroic spirit he was : D)

Regarding UBW being enjoyable... well, if you're that close to being 21, then not sure about it, my gf's 21 and she dropped it too after second half, these things are really, really bad, especially if you're coming from VN that was all serious and stuff. It's also worth mentioning that most part of the animation is done pretty badly ("seinen" style if you know what I mean), so beam of lights faking movement, clouds being completely still in few minutes scene where wind is blowing on characters like mad etc. It would seem like these are all just small things, but they do add up, to the point when you might not be able to stand it after watching 15+ episodes.

Fate/Zero was very much enjoable, but it was done properly, as oposed to UBW, animation quality, soundtrack quality, story quality - it was on completely different level (on the same level ufotable used to be before UBW, so same as Kara no Kyoukai).




> Yeah that's actually one of the reasons I wanted to start with the VN, because without it (or deen's F/sn) you're pretty much thrown into this world without knowing a thing about how anything works, I think?


Yup, that sounds about right, and that actually was one of the main complains for deen's FSN, bu looks like it's the same all over again with ufotable's UBW (I have to pause and explain something / answer questions at least few times each ep while watching it with someone who haven't seen any other fate animations / played VN...).




> Well, shit. I guess I should watch it before monday then haha  Probably not happening though.
> 
> 
> This is what I read as I wanted to get into the Fate world but didn't know where to start. seriesfaq-fate - anime
> Still not sure whether I'll do the master's or the king's order.


I know it's a little too early, but in case I'd forget - happy birthday!  :Big Grin: 

Well, tbh you could do it the same way as other's done it, just watch deen's FSN first, and try to enjoy the raid as mcuh as possible (it's solid 6/10, so it's definetley not that horrible) and then watch FZ, which will fill you in on parts you've missed in FSN. 
Done it the same way myself (FSN back in 2006, and FZ when it came out) and wouldn't change it. 
I mean, if you're gonna watch FSN last, there's no way to enjoy it because of animation regres. If you're going to watch F/Z first, it will spoil the crap out of FSN. If you're going to watch UBW by ufotable first, it might spoil F/Z too , since apparently they jsut assumed everyone have already seen F/Z.

So basically, on your place I'd skip VN for now, watch deen's FSN, then "pause for effect" (give it some time, so you can start to forget what it was about to make the feels / nostalgia stronger), maybe watch tsukihime -> kara no kyoukai (in that order) and then go for F/Z. You won't be disappointed  :Smile: 
And then you can just watch ufotable's UBW at the end, since it doesn't really have any good place to be watched earlier, and it didin't really lived up to the hype either, so jsut a little bonus. 
Then after all that - VN, since no matter where you'll start, if you'll go through whole VN - you won't like anime very much either (kinda like trying to watch a move after reading a book xD)

----------


## RedStrat

> Regarding UBW being enjoyable... well, if you're that close to being 21, then not sure about it, my gf's 21 and she dropped it too after second half, these things are really, really bad, especially if you're coming from VN that was all serious and stuff. It's also worth mentioning that most part of the animation is done pretty badly ("seinen" style if you know what I mean), so beam of lights faking movement, clouds being completely still in few minutes scene where wind is blowing on characters like mad etc. It would seem like these are all just small things, but they do add up, to the point when you might not be able to stand it after watching 15+ episodes.


I just hope it won't make me cringe too much...




> Fate/Zero was very much enjoable, but it was done properly, as oposed to UBW, animation quality, soundtrack quality, story quality - it was on completely different level (on the same level ufotable used to be before UBW, so same as Kara no Kyoukai).


Well that can only be a good thing, I really enjoyed Kara no Kyoukai!




> I know it's a little too early, but in case I'd forget - happy birthday!


Thanks  :Big Grin: 




> I mean, if you're gonna watch FSN last, there's no way to enjoy it because of animation regres.


Yeah surely there will be animation regress but that's not the kind of thing that bothers me to be honest. I mean sure I appreciate it when animation is good but I've watched enouch old stuff that I can appreciate older anime without judging too much how it looks.




> So basically, on your place I'd skip VN for now, watch deen's FSN, then "pause for effect" (give it some time, so you can start to forget what it was about to make the feels / nostalgia stronger), maybe watch tsukihime -> kara no kyoukai (in that order)


I've already watched Kara no Kyoukai but not Tsukihime. Soundtrack sounds good though! I listen to it when raiding haha (someone linked this song on some forum post on AnimeBytes and it stuck with me) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxnRhRLIudk

----------


## HI5

Aww, too bad you've already seen KnK (Tsukihime and KnK are kinda like Deen's FSN and F/Z xD)
Might still be enjoyable tho xd

----------

